# GeForce 8600GT vs GeForce 9500GT



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, I'm planning on building a computer, and I was hoping someone could tell me which of these cards is better:

GeForce 8600GT:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130292

GeForce 9500GT:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130378

and if they both fit in this:

Motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128077


Now, common sense would dictate the 9500GT would be the better of the two, and looking at the specs it would appear that way, I was just wondering about the difference in ports between the two cards and if that affected mobo compatibility


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Both cards will fit the board the 9500 has a faster clock speed but not by much, I added the 8600GTS to the comparison for the same money as the 9500 it's the faster card by a bunch.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16814130084,N82E16814130292,N82E16814130378


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

With whatever you get try to get ddr3 or at least 512mb of ram. Might be hard to get both for 70$.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks, that helps a bunch


----------



## MienTommy (Jun 29, 2008)

Go with a GIGABYTE card since your mobo is a GIGABYTE brand =]. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2000380048 50001314&bop=And&Order=RATING


edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125070 this card is much better than those 2 and cheaper and same brand as your mobo

but if you want a 9500 get this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125229


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I would get this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125228

Has both 512mb vram and is gddr3 so will be faster then any gddr2 or 256mb card. Only 80$ also.


----------

